# What just happened!?



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

it's possible.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Possibly. If you don't want the foal though it's early enough to where it can be taken care of.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

VET! NOW! She is way to old to have a baby, if she is bred she needs to be aborted ASAP!


----------



## Tokoneki (Mar 28, 2011)

myhorsesonador said:


> VET! NOW! She is way to old to have a baby, if she is bred she needs to be aborted ASAP!


Horse abortion...I can only imagine what that's gonna cost. 

Shouldn't I be less concerned, though? Considering her age and the fact that she's never bred, isn't it nearly impossible for her to conceive/carry?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

She isn't too old to have a baby, there are mares that are twenty or more when they have their first foal. It is a higher risk to both mare and foal, but it can and does happen. But, this is an unplanned breeding by a determined stallion and you probably don't want to risk your mare's health and life to be put in jeopardy so I would strongly suggest that you get a vet out to prevent an outcome from the "rape"


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Tokoneki said:


> Horse abortion...I can only imagine what that's gonna cost.
> 
> Shouldn't I be less concerned, though? Considering her age and the fact that she's never bred, isn't it nearly impossible for her to conceive/carry?


Do you care about money or your mare? It is very possible that she could be bred. I think it's only a shot, its not like with people. You have to have it done right now though, if you wait to long, it will be to lait. At her age, having never been bred, if she is in foal it could kill her.


----------



## Tokoneki (Mar 28, 2011)

myhorsesonador said:


> Do you care about money or your mare? It is very possible that she could be bred. I think it's only a shot, its not like with people. You have to have it done right now though, if you wait to long, it will be to lait. At her age, having never been bred, if she is in foal it could kill her.



I appreciate your advice and helpful opinions, which is what I wanted, and I know you're trying to help. But I think you're being a tad bit dramatic. I never said money was an issue. And considering it happened hours ago...it doesn't have to be "right now." It's not a terrible emergency and I will contact my vet on Monday.

I am well aware of the risks in involved and there are great arguments for and against maiden mares being bred in their 20's. 

btw...it's "Late."


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

It is a shot... And according to vets, considered very safe for the mare. I do not believe it was outrageously expensive either, at least in my area.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Tokoneki said:


> I appreciate your advice and helpful opinions, which is what I wanted, and I know you're trying to help. But I think you're being a tad bit dramatic. I never said money was an issue. And considering it happened hours ago...it doesn't have to be "right now." It's not a terrible emergency and I will contact my vet on Monday.
> 
> I am well aware of the risks in involved and there are great arguments for and against maiden mares being bred in their 20's.
> 
> btw...it's "Late."


It's not over dramatic. I've seen 3 horse die because they were bred to "LATE" (my spell check is out, no need to be a spelling nazi. Some people are bad at math, Ive always been bad at spelling.) 

The sooner she gets the shot the beter. It would be best to have it done this week.

BTW you did say money was a problem when you said "Horse abortion...I can only imagine what that's gonna cost."


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

myhorsesonador said:


> It's not over dramatic. I've seen 3 horse die because they were bred to "LATE" (my spell check is out, no need to be a spelling nazi. Some people are bad at math, Ive always been bad at spelling.)
> 
> The sooner she gets the shot the beter. It would be best to have it done this week.
> 
> BTW you did say money was a problem when you said "Horse abortion...I can only imagine what that's gonna cost."


Are you sure that the only reason the three old mares died was age related? Horses can die at any age with their first or last foal. We do what we can to reduce the chance of loosing mare and/or foal. Life isn't perfect, it is unpredictable, and even the unseen can happen. There are countless factors that play apart of the final outcome. 

Haven't you noticed in some of the breeding threads how often it is mentioned that the health and LIFE of your mare is put at risk when you breed? And these mares are in their prime with owners that are considering breeding their favorite mare. 

If the vet is called on Monday, there shouldn't be any risk to the mare if she gets a shot to stop an unwanted pregnancy. Which is much cheaper than the prenatal care and potential foal care if she were bred and successfully carried a foal. 

And by the way, my sister bred her 17 year old maiden mare last spring and she is watching her very closely with diet and exercise to improve her odds of having a healthy mare and foal in a little more than 2 months from now. At this current point in time, she is doing very well at almost 18 years old with her first and only pregnancy.


----------



## Tokoneki (Mar 28, 2011)

myhorsesonador said:


> It's not over dramatic. I've seen 3 horse die because they were bred to "LATE" (my spell check is out, no need to be a spelling nazi. Some people are bad at math, Ive always been bad at spelling.)
> 
> The sooner she gets the shot the beter. It would be best to have it done this week.
> 
> BTW you did say money was a problem when you said "Horse abortion...I can only imagine what that's gonna cost."



Well it's hard to take the opinion of someone seriously when they can't even spell a word they learned in the 2nd grade. But you're right. I am horrible at math. Failing College Trig as we speak.

And no, actually. I said "I can only imagine what that's gonna cost." Not "omg abortion is too expensive! What am I gonna do!? I can't afford that!"

But let's leave it alone. Thanks for your help, nonetheless.


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Just wondering, but shouldnt the owner of the stallion be paying for the abortion, consider they are not allowed a astallion at that place and he got in with your mare -who you had no intention of breeding. If he/she didnt pay for the abortion and it was my mare, i would be incredibly peeved. Just saying...


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

SunnyDraco said:


> Are you sure that the only reason the three old mares died was age related? Horses can die at any age with their first or last foal. We do what we can to reduce the chance of loosing mare and/or foal. Life isn't perfect, it is unpredictable, and even the unseen can happen. There are countless factors that play apart of the final outcome.
> 
> Haven't you noticed in some of the breeding threads how often it is mentioned that the health and LIFE of your mare is put at risk when you breed? And these mares are in their prime with owners that are considering breeding their favorite mare.
> 
> ...


 
I know its a risk at any age, but these 3 mares, it was because of their age. The older they get, the higher the risk. I personally wouldn't risk it.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

sommsama09 said:


> Just wondering, but shouldnt the owner of the stallion be paying for the abortion, consider they are not allowed a astallion at that place and he got in with your mare -who you had no intention of breeding. If he/she didnt pay for the abortion and it was my mare, i would be incredibly peeved. Just saying...


She wasn't at the boarding barn, she was at a friends house, when the friends stud had him self some fun.


----------



## Tokoneki (Mar 28, 2011)

sommsama09 said:


> Just wondering, but shouldnt the owner of the stallion be paying for the abortion, consider they are not allowed a astallion at that place and he got in with your mare -who you had no intention of breeding. If he/she didnt pay for the abortion and it was my mare, i would be incredibly peeved. Just saying...


Original post says : I went to a friend's place to pick her up for a trail ride...(It happened at her place)

She is a friend of mine and this was no one's fault-- and apparently Christ himself couldn't keep this guy out lolol-he jumped 2 fences (One with barbed wire) and got into her stall. 

But heck yeah! If this happened at MY barn, well then.....different post! lolol


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

They should still be paying the abortion.... it may not be their fault the stallion got out and bred her but she did not concent to a breeding and has clearly stated that she wouldnt have bred her mare, the stallions owner should be taking responsibilty for the covering.


----------



## Tokoneki (Mar 28, 2011)

**UPDATE**

Don't know if this makes much of a difference, but apparently a neighbor saw and heard the commotion and noticed my mare was bucking out at him and trying to avoid him in the stall. 

(They have no horse knowledge and didn't know what was going on so they didn't intervene.)

Does her not being very receptive to him make a difference?


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

OP, there's no need to be nasty. Just get the vet out, get the shot and have him / her look your mare over and everything should be fine.

EDIT because you guys are so quick. 
If he mounted then, he mounted, regardless of whether she liked it or not. If you're not sure whether or not the deed was done, call the vet. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Good luck with what eve you decide happend to the foal, your friend is sure lucky that they are a friend lol  Scarlet is stunning!


----------



## Tokoneki (Mar 28, 2011)

alexischristina said:


> OP, there's no need to be nasty. Just get the vet out, get the shot and have him / her look your mare over and everything should be fine.


I wasn't nasty...not intentionally anyway.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Tokoneki said:


> Well it's hard to take the opinion of someone seriously when they can't even spell a word they learned in the 2nd grade. But you're right. I am horrible at math. Failing College Trig as we speak.


Try living with dyslexia, and having your own brother make fun of your spelling all the time. People that don't even know me laugh in my face all the time. People on the internet are the worst for that. I've felt like putting that I have dyslexia on my profile, because I'm tired of being corrected all the time. :-x

BTW good luck with the trig, I'm ok at math, but I would fail it as well.


----------



## Tokoneki (Mar 28, 2011)

myhorsesonador said:


> Try living with dyslexia, and having your own brother make fun of your spelling all the time. People that don't even know me laugh in my face all the time. People on the internet are the worst for that. I've felt like putting that I have dyslexia on my profile, because I'm tired of being corrected all the time. :-x
> 
> BTW good luck with the trig, I'm ok at math, but I would fail it as well.



Great....now I feel like a douche.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Tokoneki said:


> I wasn't nasty...not intentionally anyway.


I didn't find you nasty, honestly, right now your probably in "this is so not happening mode"


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Not that it's on topic at all- but that just goes to show that you should think before you speak (type) and keep snarky comments to yourself. I myself see no point in being blatantly rude to anybody, dyslexic or not, when all they're trying to do is help you. ANYWAY. I don't know if you saw previously because it jumped to the third page right as I edited my post- but it's better to be safe than sorry, whether your mare was incredibly receptive or not, I'd still have the vet out and get him to check her over and administer the shot.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Tokoneki said:


> Great....now I feel like a douche.


Don't, you didn't know. My spell check is working again! yay!

I could have worded that a bit nicer. I'm really grumpy tonight for some reason. :evil:


----------



## Tokoneki (Mar 28, 2011)

alexischristina said:


> Not that it's on topic at all- but that just goes to show that you should think before you speak (type) and keep snarky comments to yourself. I myself see no point in being blatantly rude to anybody, dyslexic or not, when all they're trying to do is help you. ANYWAY. I don't know if you saw previously because it jumped to the third page right as I edited my post- but it's better to be safe than sorry, whether your mare was incredibly receptive or not, I'd still have the vet out and get him to check her over and administer the shot.


...it's over already. And yeah, I'm gonna get her out.


----------



## Tokoneki (Mar 28, 2011)

myhorsesonador said:


> Don't, you didn't know. My spell check is working again! yay!
> 
> I could have worded that a bit nicer. I'm really grumpy tonight for some reason. :evil:


Did you click the link? LOL My exact face as I read your post.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Tokoneki said:


> ...it's over already. And yeah, I'm gonna get her out.


Now, your friend needs to keep that boy in a freeken CASTLE! whole crap he wanted her bad. :lol: Just proves that if a stud wants some thing, he will do what ever it takes to get it!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Tokoneki said:


> Did you click the link? LOL My exact face as I read your post.


lol no I didn't, and now I have XD Now I think we all need some cheering up soooo here is Bria! My JRT puppy


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

OP-I find it really amusing you correct anyones spelling (and yes, I know it is over, thanks.) considering your avatar. Just sayin'.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

myhorsesonador said:


> I know its a risk at any age, but these 3 mares, it was because of their age. The older they get, the higher the risk. I personally wouldn't risk it.


I.know lots of happy, healthy broodmares that are 25-26 and foal out fine. Most of it depends on how you maintain your mare. 
I have a 23 year old I'm thinking of breeding this year if she passez her exam. 
Now, I probably wouldn't breed a 25 year old Quarter Horse though. Arabians tend to go longer then most.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Tokoneki said:


> **UPDATE**
> 
> Don't know if this makes much of a difference, but apparently a neighbor saw and heard the commotion and noticed my mare was bucking out at him and trying to avoid him in the stall.
> 
> ...


It's possible she was just coming in or going out of heat, or she just didn't like him, or because she is 20 and a maiden just didn't like it. Being covered once there is a possibility that she is in foal, but with her age and being maiden chances are slim, but if you don't want this pregnancy the sooner you get the vet out the better.


----------



## farley (May 23, 2010)

Where I am from abortions arent bad, I agree with everyone though you need to take care of your mare now better to pay a 200 dollar vet bill than a 1000+ and risk losing your horse. and who knows the vet may say shes fine (not prego).. but just in case is a good idea...just saying.


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

It really should be a shared expense at the very least. The person who owned the stallion should have had him better contained. Where I come from this would be violation. With the other person being held accountable, your horse or another that got in the way of the 
stallion could have gotten hurt.
dtsllion
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChristineNJ (Jan 23, 2010)

May not have been a spelling mistake.....just someone trying to type quickly to help you out. Shouldn't be so quick to judge someone!! Just my opinion as I sometimes type very quickly without looking at the keyboard and then just don't go back an correct mistakes.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Myhorse, 20 isn't that old in the big scope of things. I have been around mares who were 28 and still happily producing foals. Due to their age, they were only bred on the third year, but they were fat, healthy and happy mothers. I suspect something more was going on with those three mares. 20 would simply be a minor issue as long as the horse is fit and healthy.

Now, being a maiden mare will create a bit more risk. Yes, she may have no problem carrying the foal, so I wouldn't count on her aborting by herself.

I would, personally, give her an abortion shot ASAP. The longer you wait, the less likely it will be appropriate.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

WSArabians said:


> I have a 23 year old I'm thinking of breeding this year if she passez her exam.


***passes***

God, what is wrong with you!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Cowgirls Boots said:


> ***passes***
> 
> God, what is wrong with you!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Cowgirl, it is simply not that unusual and NOT abusive, as you seem to imply.

Breeding With an Old Horse

One breeder I know retired a broodmare at 30 and she lived to the ripe old age of 42. After she retired, she had to be kept away from other mares with foals, as she would try to steal them. She lived out her life as a weaning babysitter.

Again, it depends on her breeding history and overall health.

Try not to be rude to other members of the forum.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Allison Finch said:


> Myhorse, 20 isn't that old in the big scope of things. I have been around mares who were 28 and still happily producing foals. Due to their age, they were only bred on the third year, but they were fat, healthy and happy mothers. I suspect something more was going on with those three mares. 20 would simply be a minor issue as long as the horse is fit and healthy.
> 
> Now, being a maiden mare will create a bit more risk. Yes, she may have no problem carrying the foal, so I wouldn't count on her aborting by herself.
> 
> I would, personally, give her an abortion shot ASAP. The longer you wait, the less likely it will be appropriate.


All 3 were maiden mares. 1 died at 6 months, the other 2 died during birth. Only one foal was saved the other 2 died.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

myhorsesonador said:


> All 3 were maiden mares. 1 died at 6 months, the other 2 died during birth. Only one foal was saved the other 2 died.


Yes, but there are other factors to consider as well, unseen medical conditions (as well as ones associated with age), their health, nutrition, exercise, and if they are even physically built to be able to safely deliver a foal. My mom nearly lost a mare giving birth just because of the shape of her body. Her vulva was at a bad angle, it didn't allow an easy passage for delivery. If we weren't there, she would have died at the age of 8 years old. Her filly was born with an even worse angle to her vulva and is now a teenager. She will never be bred because she would require a C-section to deliver. 

When a mare dies in delivery, there is far more to consider than just their age. It just seems easy to blame the loss of mare and foal to the age of the mare. 

By the way, an older mare that dies suddenly when she is only 6 months along was not likely due to pregnancy. Older horses are prone to major health problems (otherwise they would live forever), and we don't always see the warning signs of big problems and blaming the death on only being an old pregnant maiden mare is close minded. If I told you that my uncle found his 20 year old mare dead in the pasture in the middle of winter, would you think she died due to being pregnant? I sure hope not, she wasn't bred, it was an unexplained death, no known health problems, just a sudden unexplained death in the middle of a meadow. It happens, part of life.


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

Originally Posted by *Cowgirls Boots* http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/what-just-happened-114272/post1379583/#post1379583
_***passes***

God, what is wrong with you!! 
Posted via Mobile Device_


I think Cowgirls was correcting the spelling of Passez...


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

doubleopi said:


> Originally Posted by *Cowgirls Boots* http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/what-just-happened-114272/post1379583/#post1379583
> _***passes***
> 
> God, what is wrong with you!!
> ...



And judging by the ;-) after her post, I certain took that it was in good fun. Lighten up AF. SOrry, but I do NOT find that at all rude, whereas I DID find the OP to be. Suspend me or delete my posts if you must. Silly.:?


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Allison Finch said:


> Cowgirl, it is simply not that unusual and NOT abusive, as you seem to imply.
> 
> Breeding With an Old Horse
> 
> ...


Where did all this come from?! I was trying to lighten the mood a joke a bit. But I won't joke anymore 
_Posted via Mobile Device_



Sorry, I thought you "What the ----is wrong with you was in reaction to her wanting to breed a 23 year ols mare.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

franknbeans said:


> And judging by the ;-) after her post, I certain took that it was in good fun. Lighten up AF. SOrry, but I do NOT find that at all rude, whereas I DID find the OP to be. Suspend me or delete my posts if you must. Silly.:?


Thanks frank!! Atleast you noticed the  face.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I didn't want to shuffle through all 5 pages of the same over and over story. So I am sorry to anyone who may have said what I am going to say.

First off, even a submissive mare will fight a stallion. Secondly, especially a MAIDEN mare will fight a stallion. Lastly, a stallion would not mount unless a mare was in heat. (To my knowledge at least... and my experience with teasing mares with a stallion)

At the age of 20 it is not a horrible age for a mare to have a foal, but not practiced if the mare is a maiden. If you have the money and are willing to take the risks of loosing your mare if she turns out pregnant, it is up to you, not anyone on here. Though if I was you, the shot wasn't a lot, I would have her abort. I know it is cruel, but sometimes it is for the best. I've had two experiences with foaling. One, little mutt colt went perfect and smooth. Second, soon to be registered paint colt is now a thousand dollar baby after a plasma transfusion. You just never know what will happen. Plus, you know what they say "Nothing will kill a mutt."

I half-way find this story almost unbelieveable. Was it an actual "stall". Like the kind you latch behind you when you walk out? Found in a barn? How in the world did the stallion open the dang door? Did you happen to mean a pasture, because that would be a tad more believable.

Also about the age, if the mare is in good health then don't be scolding people about the age of a horse.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Ladybug2001 said:


> Lastly, a stallion would not mount unless a mare was in heat. (To my knowledge at least... and my experience with teasing mares


Not necessarily true...our University did a study a while back on that. In an arena they tied a gelding, mare in heat, mare not in heat, a stallion, and a steer to separate posts and then did trials with about 10 stallions I believe. The first stud to enter immediately ran to the other stallion and started fighting to the death. So they decided to sedate the tied stud. I believe it was something like 8 out of 10 horses mounted the stallion first. It seems they mount whatever has the least resistance. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Bridgertrot said:


> Not necessarily true...our University did a study a while back on that. In an arena they tied a gelding, mare in heat, mare not in heat, a stallion, and a steer to separate posts and then did trials with about 10 stallions I believe. The first stud to enter immediately ran to the other stallion and started fighting to the death. So they decided to sedate the tied stud. I believe it was something like 8 out of 10 horses mounted the stallion first. It seems they mount whatever has the least resistance. Lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have to agree with that, lol. I've heard some breeders even use a gelding as a "tease mare!"


----------



## Joie (Dec 30, 2011)

Lots of overly dramatic responses and misinformation here. Sheesh. Sometimes the best answer is to keep quiet. If you aren't sure what you are talking about, it's good to be the only one who knows. 

OP, you need to wait AT LEAST 5 days after OVULATION for the "abortion shot" to be effective, because there needs to be a CL present in order for the drug to work. From day 5 to 35 a single dose of lutelyse is effective (you can do two micro doses and avoid all of the side effects, which can be VERY unpleasant). The mare should then cycle normally.

Give your vet a ring when she's available and speak with her about the incident. She will most likely be able to give you better information than folks on a internet forum, anyway. 

BTW, lutelyse is cheap, at least in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

trainerunlimited said:


> I have to agree with that, lol. I've heard some breeders even use a gelding as a "tease mare!"


Haha yeah. And this study was back when they were first doing research on phantom mounts so it was awhile back. It was pretty entertaining looking at all the pictures of the study. Like the ones of stallions mounting steers haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

SunnyDraco said:


> Yes, but there are other factors to consider as well, unseen medical conditions (as well as ones associated with age), their health, nutrition, exercise, and if they are even physically built to be able to safely deliver a foal. My mom nearly lost a mare giving birth just because of the shape of her body. Her vulva was at a bad angle, it didn't allow an easy passage for delivery. If we weren't there, she would have died at the age of 8 years old. Her filly was born with an even worse angle to her vulva and is now a teenager. She will never be bred because she would require a C-section to deliver.
> 
> When a mare dies in delivery, there is far more to consider than just their age. It just seems easy to blame the loss of mare and foal to the age of the mare.
> 
> By the way, an older mare that dies suddenly when she is only 6 months along was not likely due to pregnancy. Older horses are prone to major health problems (otherwise they would live forever), and we don't always see the warning signs of big problems and blaming the death on only being an old pregnant maiden mare is close minded. If I told you that my uncle found his 20 year old mare dead in the pasture in the middle of winter, would you think she died due to being pregnant? I sure hope not, she wasn't bred, it was an unexplained death, no known health problems, just a sudden unexplained death in the middle of a meadow. It happens, part of life.


My old gal was 26 when she passed. I was in the kitchen watching them out the window. She was running around playing with the yearlings when she just dropped. I ran out, but she was already gone. 
She was perfectly fine, right until she fell. There was no signs or symptoms of anything. My vet said odds were, due to age, was an aneurysm. 
Miss that old girl. Paid $100 for her out of the meet pen and had four awesome years with her.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Thought I'd share a pic of the grand old lady. Please excuse the halter mark - it took awhile to dig out of her face when I got her home.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

WSArabians said:


> My old gal was 26 when she passed. I was in the kitchen watching them out the window. She was running around playing with the yearlings when she just dropped. I ran out, but she was already gone.
> She was perfectly fine, right until she fell. There was no signs or symptoms of anything. My vet said odds were, due to age, was an aneurysm.
> Miss that old girl. Paid $100 for her out of the meet pen and had four awesome years with her.


My oldest sister has about 25 years now with her Arabian mare that was bought at auction for $50. The meat man didn't even want her for that much money (also helps that meat men don't like starved grey horses). My sister has had some big scares, thought she would lose her more than once over that last few years. She is now finally sound again after she injured her leg last spring. She is also one of those horses who act like they are still a frisky four year old and tries to do things she can't anymore. My sister was struggling to keep her at a slower pace on a ride last week. She could die suddenly at any time, and my sister knows it. So she treasures their precious time, and does things her mare loves (but does not let her race her shadow across fields anymore). Her body is aging, but not her mind. Though, two years ago, she was checked by a vet to still be in breeding condition and still has a big interest in boys (even knows where a stallion is if they ride down the right road) and it has been almost 18 years since her last foal.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

WSA- she is absolutely stunning!!
What is her breeding?

OP- the vet will tell you more and you'll be able to choose accordingly at that time. Keep us updated.


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

I would absolutely be having your friend pay AT LEAST half. Legally it is her responsibility to keep her stallion contained wherever she is. Especially at her own home. from the sounds of it he was in standard double fencing? What's to stop him getting out of the property? 

Perhaps politely broach this with her in case she gets in real trouble.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Excuse me if someone actually answered this correctly. I could only suffer through the first page of dramatics.

It takes a $2.50 dose of Lutalyse to bring a mare 'back' into heat. It CANNOT be given right away. You should wait 10 to 12 days after the breeding to give it. The Vets here will just draw up 2 cc of Lutalyse into a syringe and let you give it to the mare IM or SQ. They charge abut $10.00 or maybe $15.00 for the shot. They will also charge a 'farm call' if they have to go out and give it.

Oh! By the way -- it usually makes a mare breakout in a sweat and sometimes they quiver and look colicky. It is not a problem and is completely normal for a mare given any Prostiglandin product like Lutalyse.

This is not a reason to panic or get all dramatic. It is simply taken care of by bringing the mare back into heat.

Now, should you want to do something after a month or so, it is a lot more complicated, but early, it is cheap and simple to fix.


----------



## Tokoneki (Mar 28, 2011)

Update...

Text my vet...this is what was said:

"There are plenty of mares that have foals in their late teen & 20's, but it isn't their first foal. That is purely your decision, I personally wouldnt do it with my mare. Pregnancy can be determined 15-17 days after breeding. The shot can be given without an ultrasound. She needs to get it 5 days post ovulation and before 12 days, so mid week would be ideal. It's going to be $65 with the barn call."


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow, the vet w used to make sure the one mare we had wasn't knocked up just gave her a shot period. No ultrasounds or anything like that. Then again, I refuse to use this vet unless absolutely last resort. Long story.


----------



## Tokoneki (Mar 28, 2011)

I dont really understand your post, lol-but there is no ultrasound here. Thats only if I had decided to keep the foal-if she had conceived. 

But we're just doing the shot. No exam, no US, nothing. Just barn call and shot. The end. 65 bucks later....


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Well what I mean was my vet didn't even check to see if she was even in foal. We were origionally going to have blood work done, but he convinced us it would take care of it either way. We just had the shot done. It cost us about $65 with just a shot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Druydess said:


> WSA- she is absolutely stunning!!
> What is her breeding?
> 
> OP- the vet will tell you more and you'll be able to choose accordingly at that time. Keep us updated.



Thanks! She truly was a gem. I wish I had met her in her younger days. Would have loved some foals out of her. 
She was Nazeer, Mansour, and lots of Skowronek. Love that sire!


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Bridgertrot said:


> Not necessarily true...our University did a study a while back on that. In an arena they tied a gelding, mare in heat, mare not in heat, a stallion, and a steer to separate posts and then did trials with about 10 stallions I believe. The first stud to enter immediately ran to the other stallion and started fighting to the death. So they decided to sedate the tied stud. I believe it was something like 8 out of 10 horses mounted the stallion first. It seems they mount whatever has the least resistance. Lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That is crazy... dominance act?


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

And yes, I agree with the poster who said give the bill to the stallion owner. It IS their responsibility to contain him and they are liable for all vet expenses.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

your lucky your ranch call is only $65 mine is $250.


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

cmarie said:


> your lucky your ranch call is only $65 mine is $250.


 Wow that is crazy. $250. I feel really lucky my vet only charges $35 for a farm call.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

^^^^^it's because of travel time, living in the sticks has some disadvantages, and nothing ever happens when the vets are in the area. So I learned over the years to do most of my own vet work, and my vet stocks me up on meds when I have to have him out. I can stitch, give shots, treat mild colic, and things like that.


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

^^Good to have those skills. I had a horse that would injure himself all the time. We got good at treating wounds.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Me too, the way I do stitches is after I clean the wound and get it to stop bleeding I super glue it first then stitch it, it's easier for me to do it that way makes cleaner edges and less scaring and the glue will kill the bacteria in the wound.


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

Tokoneki said:


> Horse abortion...I can only imagine what that's gonna cost.
> 
> Shouldn't I be less concerned, though? Considering her age and the fact that she's never bred, isn't it nearly impossible for her to conceive/carry?


I would do an ultrasound at 14 to 16 days that will tell you if she is pregnant....if she isn't then you don't have to worry......if she is then I believe you can give her a shot which will abort......I do not believe it is expensive.

Super Nova


----------

